# printer problem



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

I need some computer help.  I am computer stupid

heres what i got, i have an hp pavilion 8.1 desk top

and a hp desktop jet 3000 j 310 series printer

I moved the computer from over ther to here LOL

i have a new provider, ethernet connection i looked I am supposed to have wifi but do not

ok. heres the deal...i am trying to install the printer. I have installed the drive, gone thru the set up

till i get to test print. i get an error ping and pop up and the printer says it times out on finding wifi

GRRRRRR...i clicked plug in connection!! I know the damn wifi aint on!

but the computer refuses to acknowledge usb connection, keeps telling me wifi

evidently, there is a box in this computer that needs to have wifi disabled [unchecked]
and usb [ethernet] checked

  Is it a box that needs checking?   where do I find the box ?


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

Have you gone into your computer's "devices and printers" to see how your printer is currently connected?


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

no...give me a minute.  i'll step next door....

http://screencast.com/t/24OKLZ8g9nRn


says default


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

Double click on the printer image and adjust the settings.


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

http://screencast.com/t/gssoiXwhKNZO

i did,  what do i do?    did not see any net options


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

http://screencast.com/t/1K6u7Xs8phP

confused,  should there be something in the location box?


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

Nope. Leave that location box alone. Go to the device settings..the tab at the top


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

I also notice that printer icon is a copy. Delete the copy (it says (copy 1) in parentheses


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

http://screencast.com/t/l90wID4Kh83

ok.............

i cganged default from copy to orgunal,  how do you delete it

i opened the copy,  option says remove device.  if i remove the copy,  will the orginal stay

http://screencast.com/t/tJkX9sGiN




http://screencast.com/t/YVHkQX4Gfh1


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

highlight the copied printer, right click, then delete.


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

screwy *** machine.. it just printed a test page after i went tp properties and clicl print test

then  i went to the forum..clicked print  and it would not.  scanning test page  inti here


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

havasu said:


> highlight the copied printer, right click, then delete.





i did its gone


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

Stick to plumbing buddy. You are a horrible computer tech!


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

test page  from printer


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

told you i was computer stupid!    when i was in school,  your *** got run off for using a calculater!!!


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

So, It appears your computer is still searching for a wireless connection as opposed to the direct connection? You might have luck by shutting off the computer with the printer attached via the cord, then turning it on. It may recognize it with that action. Problem is that I despise Windows 8, and that is what you have. it is a beast worthy only for the trash can.


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

So is it working now?


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

i saw a window that said printing from apps only    what does that mean?


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm not sure. Can you do a screen shot pic of it?


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

havasu said:


> So is it working now?



no,  just tried to print this page,  said "printer in error state"   must be next to Commiefornia


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

how can it be in error state but print a test report


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

We have a computer tech as one of our own moderators on http://www.flooringforum.com/forum/. His name is Nick, and about as good as they get. I'd recommending going over there and he'll get you running right.


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

havasu said:


> We have a computer tech as one of our own moderators on http://www.flooringforum.com/forum/. His name is Nick, and about as good as they get. I'd recommending going over there and he'll get you running right.






i went over to the site .  left him a pm,  and a link to this thread

if he isnt busy,  maybe he will help me out. hate to ask some i dont know

he's liable to get the pm..what the hell is a frodo>?????


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

http://screencast.com/t/cQqJ9EtCAaBA


i keep getting this   error mssage


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

http://screencast.com/t/467QkNLcVxrb

when i go thru the set up.  i get to this point.  i plug in the usb cable   as  asked.   then nothing,  no prompt


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

http://screencast.com/t/JscEh3pE

wont print this screen,  but will a different print screen
........................................................................

http://screencast.com/t/xieqXjzL

will print this screen


----------



## frodo (Jan 11, 2015)

problem fixed.  computer was trying to use wifi   wifi not hooked up


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2015)

So, how did you correct it?

(if you are like me, you will say...I dunno...I just started hitting buttons!)


----------



## frodo (Jan 12, 2015)

kinda what i did...i guessed.  i looked at the 2 screen shot screens ..

the difference was  e print.  so i deleted e print   .  it worked. .   
thanks for the help, and nick.  I chatted with him for a minute,  after i figured it out,  nice guy
always good to know where he is.
I was able to print some legal stuff for the mail tomorrow.  save me a trip to town


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2015)

Nick is a great, honest guy...who also knows his flooring just as well.


----------

